# Lettuce Wraps



## Catseye (Dec 8, 2004)

From the occasional posting, I gather there are some low-carbers here.  I found the following lettuce wraps that might be useful.


TUNA SALAD LETTUCE WRAP      

1 1/2 tsp classic Ceasar Salad dressing
1/2 can of tuna
2 baby carrots, chopped
2 lettuce leaves
3 olives
1/2 roma tomato
1/2 tsp each garlic powder
1/2 tsp basil leaves
1/2 tsp ground black pepper
1/2 tsp salt
In a small bowl, combine tuna, chopped carrot, olives, and tomato. Chop one of the lettuce leaves and add.

Spinkle with remaining spices, salad dressing, then mix thoroughly.  Using the other lettuce leaf, place tuna salad in tne center, and then fold and enjoy.


Lettuce Wrap Sandwiches 

2 leaves romaine lettuce
1 cup chopped cooked turkey
1 cup shredded Gouda cheese
1/2 cup chopped tomato
2 Tbsp. chopped green onion
1/4 cup Caesar salad dressing
PREPARATION:

Combine all ingredients except lettuce in medium bowl and mix well. Place mixture on lettuce leaves and roll up; serve immediately or wrap in foil and refrigerate up to 4 hours.


This next one calls for Iron Chef Sesame Garlic Sauce - which sounds pretty good, actually -- but I imagine you could substitute any compatible low-carb dressing to bind the filling.

Lettuce wrap


 6-8 leaves of Boston or leafy lettuce 
8 oz. chicken breast or flank steak, sliced thin 
2 oz. snow peas 
2 oz. sliced onion 
2 oz. julienne carrots 
2 oz. Iron Chef Sesame Garlic Sauce 

Stir-fry chicken or meat in oil at high heat then add vegetables when chicken or meat is seared. When chicken or meat is fully cooked, add Sesame Garlic sauce to finish. Serve on lettuce leaf and wrap. 


Turkey and Vegetable Lettuce Wraps 

1 lb. ground turkey
2 tsp. rice wine vinegar
2 tsp. soy sauce
1 tsp. grated ginger
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 T. vegetable or peanut oil
1 large carrot, cut julienne
1 large zucchini, cut julienne
1 red pepper, cut into thin strips
2 oz. bamboo shoots, cut into thin strips
1 T. soy sauce
3 T. hoisin sauce
2 tsp. rice wine vinegar
2 heads butter lettuce, leaves separated, washed and dried
hoisin sauce

In a bowl, combine the turkey, rice wine vinegar, soy sauce, ginger and garlic. Toss well. Allow to marinate for 1 hour, if possible. 

Heat a wok or a large skillet. Add oil. Stir fry the turkey mixture, cooking for about 1 minute on medium high heat. 

Add the vegetables, stir fry for another 2 minutes. Add the soy sauce, hoisin and rice wine vinegar and cook for another minute. Remove from heat. 

Place in serving bowl; serve with lettuce leaves on side. 

TO ASSEMBLE: Place a teaspoon hoisin sauce in lettuce leaf, fill with several tablespoons turkey mixture and roll up. Serves 4-6 as a first course, 3-4 as a meal.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 8, 2004)

Catseye, I have a bottle of the Iron Chef sesame garlic sauce, and it IS good.  Here's what's listed as ingredients:

Water
Naturally brewed soy sauce (water, wheat, soybeans, salt)
Sugar
Food starch (modified)
vinegar
roasted sesame oil
fresh garlic
dried garlic
red peppers


----------



## Catseye (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks, Mudbug, that does sound good.  But I'm thinking an Italian dressing or something like that would probably do just as well.  Chacun a son blue-eyed gout, as Pogo said.   

Cats


----------



## mudbug (Dec 8, 2004)

D'accord, Catseye!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 8, 2004)

if ya wanna little something different, try using sesame leaves, available in asian groceries. they have a nice herby/slightly minty taste. we often have them with korean bbq...


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 9, 2004)

Catseye; thanks for sharing.  I always wondered what else I could use instead of bread.  This is better.  One thing you have to only make enough to eat for that meal.  No leftovers.  Right?


----------



## Catseye (Dec 9, 2004)

Right, Kitchen!   Much less complicated.   And always fresh.


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 21, 2004)

I am not on a low carb diet, however, I have a friend who is.  Did you guys know that In N Out, carls and I think burger king with fix the burger with a lettuce wrap instead of the bun.  It is not on the menu, you have to request it.


----------

